

Show HN: I made a Klout killer in 2 weeks - jfornear

Quibird is a better way to measure relevance on Twitter: http://quibird.com
======
angrow
In some parts of the world, they don't call someone or -thing a "X-killer"
until they/it have actually killed the X in question. Cf. weed-killer,
conversation-killer, cop-killer, etc.

~~~
jfornear
I live in Silicon Valley

------
jonny_eh
Ok, I logged in and saw a bunch of seemingly random stats. Now what? (Please
don't say "tweet it!")

~~~
jfornear
Tweet it for Quibird perks, free iPads, etc.

------
mrspandex
I must say, this is at least as accurate as Klout! Let me down easy on my
intelligence next time, but it's good to know I'm so attractive!
<http://quibird.com/MrSpandex>

------
wetmore
What are the numbers based on? For instance, I have the maximum score for
"well-read"... what is the ratio that score represents?

------
tobylane
It shows Kim Kardashian on the home page. Who are you aiming at, her fans or
technical people? Surely there's someone in between like Brian Cox/Neil
deGrase Tyson or Bradley Wiggins/Shaq?

------
dtsingletary
It actually resembles Whit.li (<http://www.whit.li/>) a lot more than Klout.

------
gee_totes
Love it! The numbers may be off (I don't think I'm more relavent on twitter
than Kim Kardashian) but it makes me feel good.

------
verganileonardo
99 points overall. 93 points on Attractive and 82 points on Funny.

I bet you say that to everyone...

------
quartus
Awesome, great work. When do you expect google+ integration to be ready?

~~~
jfornear
Thanks. The algorithm already factors in the relevance of Google+

~~~
skram
The relevance of G+ being null? ;)

------
crafter
Is "I made x in y amount of time" the nerd equivalent to "I squat x for y
number of reps?"

Just wondering.

